# Fachidiot



## Guaperas

Hola me encantaría si pudieseis darme una traducción aproximada de Fachidiot en español o inglés !

Muchas gracias por adelantado 

Hallo zusammen,

Könnt ihr die richtige übersetzung für Fachidiot auf Spansich ?

Danke im voraus !


----------



## Tarsis

Hola Guaperas,

En mi opinión sería *"perfecto cretino"*, *"cretino integral"* o simplemente *"gili"*, aun cuando esta última podría enfatizarse con el "_añadido"_ que todos conocemos resultando así *"gilipollas".*

Nota: Quiero_ advertir que esta última palabra esta admitida por la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, al menos desde 2001, cuya edición es la que yo poseo. Gracias._

Espero haberte ayudado.

Freundliche Grüsse

Tarsis


----------



## Birke

Hola a todos

Creo que se dice de alguien que es un _Fachidiot_ cuando sabe muchísimo de un tema, que es su especialidad, pero resulta un perfecto ignorante en todo lo demás.

De ahí, la frase _Lieber universal Dilettant als Fachidiot!_ 

¡Y pensar que mi padre me decía siempre justo lo contrario: _aprendiz de mucho, maestro de nada_! 
¿Será que nuestra mentalidad es en eso diferente de la alemana? 

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

Parece que tienes razón, porque también se escucha mucho éste otro: "Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta", que viene a decir más o menos lo mismo.

Llevo varios días dándole vueltas a esto y no se me ocurre ningún término equivalente para "Fachidiot", pero pienso que "cretino" no es lo mismo.


----------



## bwprius

Tarsis said:


> Hola Guaperas,
> 
> En mi opinión sería *"perfecto cretino"*, *"cretino integral"* o simplemente *"gili"*, aun cuando esta última podría enfatizarse con el "_añadido"_ que todos conocemos resultando así *"gilipollas".*
> 
> Nota: Quiero_ advertir que esta última palabra esta admitida por la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, al menos desde 2001, cuya edición es la que yo poseo. Gracias._
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> 
> Freundliche Grüsse
> 
> Tarsis


 
Hola:

Pues yo no habría dado estas sugerencias de traducción. Los términos "cretino" o "gilipollas" me parecen demasiado fuertes, exagerados.

Porque yo entiendo el término alemán "Fachidiot" como peyorativo pero no tan terriblemente negativo como las traducciones sugeridas.

"Fachidiot" me parece una "Parallelwortbildung" de "Fachhochschule". Yo pienso que la palabra se debe a que, supuestamente, en una "Fachhochschule" se estudian las asignaturas de manera menos profunda que en una universidad.

Desde mi punto de vista "Fachidiot" se podría definir como una persona que es experto sólo en una materia o una materia muy específica.

No conozco ningún equivalente en español. Tal vez habría que preguntarles a los estudiantes de alguna universidad politécnica u otra institución similar a una universidad pero de nivel inferior.

bwprius


----------



## Birke

Creo que las sugerencias de traducción de Tarsis se debieron seguramente a una momentánea asociación de ideas, un _cruce_, con la palabra _Vollidiot_.

Estoy de acuerdo en que "gilipollas" suena demasiado fuerte (o feo, o maleducado) a oídos no acostumbrados, pero la verdad es que aquí se dice con una ligereza sorprendente.

Saluditos


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Qué hilo tan interesante!
Conocía la palabra _Fachidiot_ pero no sabía exactamente qué se pretendía expresar con ella. 


Puesto que parece no haber una correspondencia en español, tal vez Guaperas tenga que improvisar una expresión equivalente.

Se me ocurren unas ideas y me gustaría saber si a los Muttersprachler les parece que podrían servir (es decir, si lo he entendido bien):
¿Si alguien dice "Er ist ein Fachidiot!", podría traducirse de la siguiente forma?:
 "Es un tío culto en su especialidad pero un auténtico idiota./Que sea un experto en su especialidad no quita que sea idiota".

Gracias y saludos
LJ


----------



## Tarsis

Hola a todos,

Por ejemplo: "Facharbeiter" es a "Obrero especializado
Como:         "Fachidiot"      es a           "X"

Que cada uno deduzca lo que quiera. 

Gracias y saludos.

Tarsis


----------



## Quelle

No hay peor ignorancia que la necedad. Esta idea la expresa la locución *un burro* *cargado de letras*, que se dice de quien habiendo leído mucho y poseyendo conocimientos se comporta como un necio, carece de discernimiento e ingenio. En alemán existe una palabra que, en algunos aspectos, podría ser un equivalente de esta expresión castellana: "Fachidiot".


----------



## Estopa

@Quelle

¡Qué interesante lo que has encontrado!
No había escuchado nunca esa expresión, pero me la apunto


----------



## lady jekyll

Yo también me lo apunto: ¡un burro cargado de letras! ¡Preciosa imagen!


----------



## Tarsis

Yo también me apunto la muy sugerente y expresiva frase *"un burro cargado de letras".*
Pero seguimos sin dar en el clavo. Porque lo que realmente buscamos es el término exacto en español de *"Fachidiot".*
Y al hilo de todo lo debatido hasta el momento, se me ocurre pensar que bien podría interpretarse quizás como: *pedante, engolado, pomposo, pretencioso, afectado, cargante, sabiondo, redicho, etc.*

Tarsis


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
por qué no construirlo de la misma manera en español:
Es experto idiota. O idiota experto.
saludos


----------



## Tarsis

Gracias Bonjules, 

Tu sugerencia ha despertado mi memoria.
Ahora caigo en que, en español también suele decirse, por ejemplo: fulano de tal es un *"perfecto idiota".*

Nicht Wahr?


----------



## Guaperas

Hola muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones y disculpad que no me haya "meldeado" antes 

                Como bien apunta Birke, Fachidiot es aquel que sabe mucho de su especialidad pero ignora lo demás, un especialista que se ciñe estrictamente a su campo e ignora todo lo demás.


                        Los griegos llamaban a estas personas idiotas y designaban así a la persona que solía prestar sólo atención a sus propios asuntos particulares, generalmente una persona de escasa formación que no prestaba interés por los asuntos generales de la "Polis" ,  yo no encuentro la palabra que lo defina exactamente.Al haber derivado el significado de idiota de su sentido primigenio al actual, el significado originario se ha quedado huérfano


----------



## Quelle

También Karl Marx habló de "Fachidiotismus" que se traduce al castellano: idiotismo de oficio. 
¿Qué te parece "*idiota de oficio"*?


----------



## Birke

Hola a todos


¿Y qué os parecería usar el sustantivo que mejor convenga a la ocasión, añadiéndole "con anteojeras"?

_Científico con anteojeras, especialista con anteojeras, sabio con anteojeras…_

Bien es verdad que los caballos se han convertido en algo tan poco habitual que tal vez también esté "a extinguir" esta expresión que se solía aplicar a quien tiene un entendimiento muy limitado o una visión muy estrecha de las cosas, por concentrar su atención  o no mirar más allá.

Dice el D.R.A.E.:



> *anteojera*.
> 1. f. Caja en que se tienen o guardan anteojos.
> 2. f. pl. En las guarniciones de las caballerías de tiro, piezas de vaqueta que caen junto a los ojos del animal, para que no vean por los lados, sino de frente. Apl. a pers., u. t. en sent. fig.



Saludos


----------



## Rafacastellano

Acabo de encontrar esa palabra traducida como "intelectal miope".

Saludos


----------

